# Largest project to date. Kitchen



## mahomo59 (8 Aug 2015)

My first FULL kitchen build and install. I have previously installed lots of kitchens, yet this is the first one I've designed and built. 
Carcasses are have been made from Birch ply with Morrells 20% lacquer. Full sheets of 8x4 cut with festool plunge, seneca parrallel guides and mft table. 
Face frames are Popular 36mm across the face and 27mm deep, screwed together and pocket holed onto the cabinets, all flush on the inside apart from the to as this under hangs. 
Doors are 70mm x 27mm with a 9mm panel and 10mm domino. Solid drawn 63mm butt hinges morticed into door only. 5mm diameter magnets sunk into frame and door to aid the door staying closed, works really well. Oak drawer boxes with blum under mount runners. Cornice made in two pieces with a bull nose bit, then glued and screwed. Two coats of Morrells WB primer and one hand coat followed by two spray coats, 20% sheen colour matched lacquer to Farrow & Ball Cornforth White. All plinths, end panels etc are also Birchply. Appliances are Bosch and Worktops arranged by customer. About 4-5 weeks build and three days to install. 
Wish they'd get a new fridge freezer. Couple of odd things left to do, but they are away on holiday for a fortnight now and wanted the house locked up. Biggest learning curve...not being organised enough!


----------



## Woodmonkey (8 Aug 2015)

Looks superb, well done!


----------



## blackrodd (8 Aug 2015)

Very, very nice job, and well finished too! They ought to be very Delighted, (And change that f/freezer)!
Would you say the birch ply is just as stable as MDF?
Regards Rodders


----------



## mahomo59 (8 Aug 2015)

Yes very stable and stronger. Only went with birch as I fit for a kitchen company and that's what they use... Just copied really. It is nice to work with and I think it looks lovely when lacquered. Only been able to offer this size of project just recently as I now rent a unit. And what fun I'm having too! Need a spray booth el rapido.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Aug 2015)

Great respect for the work - but how could anyone actually like that kitchen?


----------



## DiscoStu (9 Aug 2015)

I like the kitchen and the work. Love the draws.


----------



## Mcluma (9 Aug 2015)

Good work


----------



## AndyT (9 Aug 2015)

I like that a lot. Especially the straight lines, even gaps, use of butt hinges, and proportions to suit the room.


----------



## No skills (9 Aug 2015)

Good work, and nice to see somebody expanding their work.

I hope you have suggested you build a large table or island for the middle


----------



## mrdfowens (10 Aug 2015)

Where did you get the Birch ply?


----------



## Mike.S (10 Aug 2015)

Looks terrific - manufacture and spray finish. =D> 

Just out of curiosity, why make the doors 27mm thick (versus, say 18mm)? A design choice or strength or...?


----------



## mahomo59 (10 Aug 2015)

Cheers guys, really enjoyed it. 

Birchply Avonplywood BB Grade £66 inc vat 

27mm better for butt hinge, and the 9mm panel is centred.


----------



## doctor Bob (10 Aug 2015)

Looks good, my only input would be to say if you did the bifold frame unit as only sides and a top then anything on the work surface can just be pushed into them rather than lifted and you still see the granite when open. We suggest clients put kettles, toasters in these so things can be quickly tidied up.


----------



## Adam9453 (10 Aug 2015)

doctor Bob":2aughms4 said:


> Looks good, my only input would be to say if you did the bifold frame unit as only sides and a top then anything on the work surface can just be pushed into them rather than lifted and you still see the granite when open. We suggest clients put kettles, toasters in these so things can be quickly tidied up.



A smart tip, i'll remember that 

Also, what is the reason for only morticing the hinge into the door and not the frame, I must be missing something?


----------



## gregmcateer (11 Aug 2015)

Nice work. Congratulations


----------



## Max Power (12 Aug 2015)

Lovely job , and I bet those doors look and feel real quality at 27 mm


----------



## custard (13 Aug 2015)

Did you make the profit you were expecting?


----------



## mahomo59 (13 Aug 2015)

Not bad think I could have had more, but didn't want to be greedy and it was my first full build. 
Dare I say...how much would you guys put on it?


----------



## mahomo59 (13 Aug 2015)

^^^^^^^

Sorry guys, shouldn't have put that comment asking for your price! I now see the errors my way. I charged £8.7k


----------



## Max Power (13 Aug 2015)

That is incredibly cheap (I'm assuming you didn't supply the appliances and worktops at that price ) But an excellent learning experience for you no doubt.


----------



## porker (13 Aug 2015)

I have been looking at kitchens recently and my thought on this was absolute minimum of 8.5-9k just based on your labour and materials. Would not have been surprised at 10-12k plus. Very nice job. Really like that look. My MIL has a handmade kitchen. Came in at over 25k (inc. Appliances) and I like yours better. Only thing I prefer is a different shape for a layout to get the 'work triangle' but I guess not something that you have much influence in this case.


----------



## custard (15 Aug 2015)

I understand why you bid low, and I'm sure it was very useful experience that's taught you plenty and given you loads of confidence. But you've made a rod for your own back in that this client will now recommend you to their friends...but they'll share the price and unfortunately it's not viable in the long term.

Now that you're up and running you absolutely must focus on raising your prices. You dodged a bullet really, if you'd hit a few snags along the way, or been delayed by the other trades or factors beyond your control, then you could have been nursing a nasty loss.

You're worth more than £8.7k!

Good luck.


----------



## rhrwilliams (22 Dec 2015)

Really nice work


----------



## Wildman (22 Dec 2015)

proper job, just need a door stop to prevent the corner getting bashed.


----------



## Alexam (29 Dec 2015)

Superb workmanship. Hope you use nice photos for your advertising.


----------



## plug (29 Dec 2015)

Just fitted a hand made kitchen from an online company, carcass was 18mm oak veneered mdf, 9mm mdf back, tulip wood face frame and doors with mdf panel. All units were unfinished, client has to varnish inside and paint doors. Cost of one 1000mm Base unit with 2 doors and one shelf was £499.00. And this was considered cheap by the company and the two clients who I have fitted them for.


----------



## mahomo59 (29 Dec 2015)

Thanks gentlemen. Building another one in January, very small this time. Melamine mdf carcasses with the same style fronts attached. Birchply drawer boxes. Oak tops. This time all my carcass material has been cut by Avonplywood and the shelves lipped, goes together so well. All of my mdf less than £450 including vat with 18mm backs. I'll try and document it as I go. 
Many thanks


----------



## Wizard9999 (31 Dec 2015)

Looking forward to a nice kitchen WIP in January the  .

Terry.


----------



## scholar (11 Jan 2016)

mahomo59":34h2ijyj said:


> Two coats of Morrells WB primer and one hand coat followed by two spray coats, 20% sheen colour matched lacquer to Farrow & Ball Cornforth White.



I was interested in your painting procedure. Assuming all the paint you used was Morrells, why did you do the first topcoat by hand? I understood that their WB paint is not suitable for brushing (and when I have tried even the tiniest little touch up, it does seem v streaky. 

Also, what did you think of the colour match - I have had Cornforth White from Morrells in 20% WB and whilst the paint is fine, to my eye it just does not look the same as the real F&B thing. Would be interested to know what the customers thought (of course, the overall look of what you did is fabulous, I am only thinking about the final colour effect).

Cheers


----------



## mahomo59 (11 Jan 2016)

No problem with colour match from customers and have done several F&B colours now. 

Hand coat is more for the hand painted look, I don't like just sprayed. Agree that it goes on streaky, but you do stand a better chance of touching up than if you didn't put brush marks in.


----------



## CaptainSawdust (7 Apr 2016)

Mind if I ask how many sheets of ply you ended up using for the whole project? Looking to take on something similar in my kitchen soon- hope you wont mind if I borrow a few design pointers, it looks great.


----------



## sundaytrucker (9 Apr 2016)

Great job and to reiterate what Custard has said "your worth more than £8.7k". If I had known you only charged that sort of price I would have put you in touch with my parents!

Look forward to seeing your next kitchen project.


----------



## mahomo59 (17 Apr 2016)

Haha thanks guys. I can't quite remember sheet quantities, I ordered 12 x 18mm birch at the beginning and used no more, I'm sure of it. Cut it up all myself with parallel guides and MFT. Only because I didn't submit a cutting list in time to Avonplywood (who now stock lacquered birch both side). 
Few sheets of 9mm for the door panels. Pretty much £1k for sheets and popular. Hope this helps


----------



## CaptainSawdust (22 Apr 2016)

mahomo59":3ezu583m said:


> Haha thanks guys. I can't quite remember sheet quantities, I ordered 12 x 18mm birch at the beginning and used no more, I'm sure of it. Cut it up all myself with parallel guides and MFT. Only because I didn't submit a cutting list in time to Avonplywood (who now stock lacquered birch both side).
> Few sheets of 9mm for the door panels. Pretty much £1k for sheets and popular. Hope this helps




Fantastic- thanks for letting me know. Now off to find my tracksaw...


----------



## Alikingravi (19 May 2016)

Looks amazing! Very well done. What material did you use to make the doors and how thick are they?


----------



## mahomo59 (19 May 2016)

Poplar for the doors, 70mm x 27mm. Face frame 36mm x 27mm. Cheers.


----------



## Alikingravi (19 May 2016)

Oh I see ... nice. Thanks.


----------

